# My Ob Issues



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

These are very minor issues in my book, and to some may not be issues at all, but thought I'd bring them up here to see if anybody else had them and if they have solutions (I haven't shown my dealer yet - been busy with work - can't ya tell







)

First, got back from a camping trip and noticed that my power cord cracked at the end, one of the prongs was blackish. This one I did speak to the dealer about and they think where we were camping had an issue with one of their posts causing perhaps an overload (agree - disagree). They said they would replace it, and said I may want to consider putting a better one on for about $10. Not really sure what makes it 'better'.

2nd, i have roof marks that I couldn't get out with normal soap and water. One looks to be from draining near the AC unit. Should I be concerned with marks on the roof, and what about the one near the AC.

3rd, there is a piece of metal about ever three feet that holds the sewer pipe up against the OB. The one closest to where we connect to an external hose isn't even connected. Anybody ever see this?

4th, i have a gutter issue. On one side, it appears two pieces of gutter were used (not one seemless piece across the whole top). It looks like they attempted to caulk with something, but it didn't seal it, so now I get runoff there as well. And, one of the downspouts appears to not be on straight, which looks to be causing some of my black streaks because it can't flow the water away.... i am assuming everybody ends up with blackstreaks, so I can live with this one for the most part.

5th, I notice that the carpet is disconnecting from the slide on the outter most parts. not a whole lot of room to get under to staple it back in, and I am not even sure there is room to staple it back.

6th - I have a few spots on one of my cabinets that I just cannot get off. It almost looks like the white stuff came off in one small place...

Again, I realize I am just being to picky (DW says that all the time), but I like to keep things nice as possible. any suggestions, opinions, greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

You can either 1)repair the simple stuff yourself, to your liking (my preference) or 2)keep the list going until the end of the camping season and take it to the dealer for one big repair trip, if you are still under warranty.
david


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Your only being picky if you let that stuff ruin a good camping trip









These are just my thoughts,

1) If the contacts were black, it seems logical that it could have been a bad plug at the campground and it wasn't making a good conection and got hot, then cracked. If it were me, I would get the "better" one. There are differences in the quality of connectors. Some just have bigger contacts, or larger wire inside the plastic that it can tolerate a bad plug better that others. The material used for the plastic may be different as well.

2) Do the marks have any indentions? If they are just stains, I wouldn't worry about it.

3) That needs to be fixed.

4) Needs to be fixed.

5) Needs to be fixed.

6) You may have to live with that one.

beachbum said it, keep a list and take it back in for warrenty work.

That said, are you guys happy with your Outback overall?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Spaulding said:


> 3rd, there is a piece of metal about ever three feet that holds the sewer pipe up against the OB. The one closest to where we connect to an external hose isn't even connected. Anybody ever see this?


I'd get this fix ASAP. You do NOT want to have any issues with the sewer line.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All are minor issues but I will comment on #4, All of the trailers have pieced together gutters. They are only 20 foot long so you can not get on seamless piece.

Clean out the old caulk and redo it. If the dealership does it they will just typically just glob it on and then you will have an dam in the gutter and it will not leak but it will over flow.

Personally I would do my best to fix them myself and as was said don't let any of them mess up a camping trip.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

As mentioned above. If it bothers you, get it fixed. All seem to be relatively simple and can be easily repaired. Is it under warranty? If so, let them take care of it at the end of the season. (excluding #1, do it now)
#1* - being the most sever - replace it with the better stuff and keep an eye on it.
#2 - make sure they are just marks and not tears or scratches. Marks are ok I suppose.
#3* - repair it, make sure its secure. 
#4 - clean it out and replace it with new caulk. i think many of us have had this issue.
#5 - have them fix it, sounds a little tricky with out seeing it.
#6 - Try to have them fix it, they may not, if not, can you touch it up with white paint?

* Get these taken care of soon!

Good Luck!
DT


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Spaulding said:


> These are very minor issues in my book, and to some may not be issues at all, but thought I'd bring them up here to see if anybody else had them and if they have solutions (I haven't shown my dealer yet - been busy with work - can't ya tell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a couple of threads on the forum about the delamination of the cabinet finishes....you may want to check those out!
Bob


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

All, i want to thank you for your replies. As I said some of these are minor, but a bit of an annoyance. They don't bother me while camping for the most part (atleast to the point of ruining my trip). I plan to have the new plug put in next week and at that time will have them fix the loose metal piece. All the others will be looked at at the same time and if they can fix them quickly will do it, otherwise I will take care of it.

As for, how do I like my outback? We love it. My problem is, I am already getting the itch to go to something different. I think it is a disease. had the same issue when we were boaters...


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Spaulding said:


> We love it. My problem is, I am already getting the itch to go to something different. I think it is a disease. had the same issue when we were boaters...


Its a chemical additive added to the camper. It took years to get it right and caused all sorts of problems (remember the Gremlin and the truck bed camper?), but in the end, they got it down and you will always want a bigger camper.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We were boaters once too. 4 cruisers in 5 years. The money I spent on that hobby was crazy. When we decided to get back in to camping now that we have a family we did not want to go down the same path. We love our OB and hopefully wont need to upgrade anytime soon.

Anyways, good luck with the issues. they sound pretty minor.
DT


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

On #6 ( I will leave the mechanical stuff to the others) - Have you tried Mr. Clean Magic Erasers? I had a couple of spots that I couldn't get off with Simple Green, but the Magic Erasers took it right off..... what do they put in those things?????


----------

